# navy cook



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

I am retired navy. I am looking for a recipe for the breakfast sos made with hamburger and tomatoes. Would appreciate this info be forwarded to my email at [email protected]. tks in advance. dan


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Sos*

Heck. Post it here. Sounds delicious.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

U. S. Navy Minced Beef Gravy on Toast 
30 minutes, 30 minutes preparation

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
2 medium onions, chopped
cooking oil, if needed
salt and pepper
5 tablespoons flour, approximate
1 (16 ounce) can whole tomatoes, diced
5 1/2 ounces tomato juice
2 cups hot water, approximate
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg, to taste
1/2 teaspoon sugar, to taste

1. Crumble the ground beef into a skillet and brown with the onions.
2. If beef is very lean, add a tablespoon or two of cooking oil.
3. Salt and pepper to taste.
4. Add flour, one tablespoon at a time, stirring and cooking each spoonful, before adding the next.
5. The flour must be cooked to preclude a starchy taste through out.
6. Add enough flour to absorb most of the oil.
7. Stir in the tomatoes and the tomato juice, followed by the water.
8. Allow to simmer on low heat to thicken.
9. Adjust consistency as necessary.
10. Add nutmeg and sugar and adjust to taste

Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow. That was quick!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a better version of $#!+ on shingles??


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*sos*

grouper
tks for the prompt reply. knew i could count on getting what i needed on this forum. tks again dan


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

2lbs ground beef, brown/drain, add 1 large can cambells cream of mushroom, 1/2 can water or so, 1 diced green onion, fine diced green pepper, lil salt/pepper. Simmer this 15 mins. Lightly brown white loaf a bread. Pour over bread to liking!! AWSOME for supper or breakfast!!! GG:yes::thumbup::clap:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

chum-chum said:


> grouper
> tks for the prompt reply. knew i could count on getting what i needed on this forum. tks again dan


No problem, barring the heartburn I still love the stuff...


----------

